# Drifter



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

How's he coming along? The top line is still a work in progress. He has insanely high withers though, so I don't think it will ever look entirely even.

After owning him for a while now I have my ideas about whats good about him and whats bad about him, and I would love to hear expert opinions  It also helps me learn more about conformation.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow he's gorgeous. I'm not great at conformation, but with these pictures I'm *thinking* he's pigeon toed (toes in) up front, I'd like thicker neck but then again I like heavy looking horses. His hock height seems decent, but he's kinda straight in the rear. I like his croup I think, but his (loin?) Seems weak. The area where a hunter's bump would be, I'm sorry I don't know the correct name! 

I like him, I wouldn't mind owning him!  

I'd suggest getting some better pictures too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Wow he's gorgeous. I'm not great at conformation, but with these pictures I'm *thinking* he's pigeon toed (toes in) up front, I'd like thicker neck but then again I like heavy looking horses. His hock height seems decent, but he's kinda straight in the rear. I like his croup I think, but his (loin?) Seems weak. The area where a hunter's bump would be, I'm sorry I don't know the correct name!
> 
> I like him, I wouldn't mind owning him!
> 
> ...


I know the pictures werent the best, I meant to grab new ones and forgot so just used recent ones I had.

But you are correct! He is indeed pigeon toed up front. I'm not sure what the area you are talking about is called either but he does have what I assume is an old hunter's bump injury. So maybe that is adding to the weakness you see?

The other faults I believe he has: he has a long back and I believe he might be roach backed but I am still a little new to figuring out what exactly that means. I also believe he is bench kneed in the front. He has insanely high/narrow TB withers and a back that is extra hard to fit a saddle too.

But he gets me front point A to point B (and manages to mostly stay sound while doing it haha) so thats what really counts in the end, right


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Here you go Dunny! These pics might be better suited


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

When I say weak, I'm meaning longish. It is called the loin *thank you Google! Lol* His back also seemed long but I wasn't sure with the pictures. He sure is handsome though!

Pigeon toed isn't a huge deal. My friend bought a 20 year old mare who used to run barrels for years and she was pigeon toed more than your boy. But she did have authritis (sp?) And we couldn't pick up her left hoof all the way. But if she could run barrels and be mostly sound, I'm sure he'll be fine for low impact.

He's very handsome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Those are better! I like his neck better in these pictures, and I don't think his back is really too long. Maybe a tad, maybe you're seeing the weak loin like me! I like his front pasterns, but his back ones are throwing me off or maybe it's his feet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> When I say weak, I'm meaning longish. It is called the loin *thank you Google! Lol* His back also seemed long but I wasn't sure with the pictures. He sure is handsome though!
> 
> Pigeon toed isn't a huge deal. My friend bought a 20 year old mare who used to run barrels for years and she was pigeon toed more than your boy. But she did have authritis (sp?) And we couldn't pick up her left hoof all the way. But if she could run barrels and be mostly sound, I'm sure he'll be fine for low impact.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am very partial to him myself 

I had hoped to turn him into a low level eventer but that just wasnt in the cards for us. He is more suited/happier doing 'ranch style' work. So he now gets to chase cows to his hearts content and be my trusty trail guy.

He was bred/trained originally for barrels, but he is 16.2 and just can't turn fast enough. Or well, my serious barrel friends say he cant. Its plenty fast enough for me. I entered the trot barrels once at a fun show and and as soon as he saw them at the end of the chute he was off like a rocket. I was off like a rocket too :lol:  

He didn't even stop for me. Just ran the pattern and then came back like, "that was fun! Whyd you get off??" :wink:


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Those are better! I like his neck better in these pictures, and I don't think his back is really too long. Maybe a tad, maybe you're seeing the weak loin like me! I like his front pasterns, but his back ones are throwing me off or maybe it's his feet?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've always thought something was up with back pasterns too. Maybe someone else will chime in with what they think!

He also has a lot of hind end problems which I would be curious to know whether that would factor in with the weak loin area.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Taller horses in barrels are good in big pens where they can get their stride up, because they usually can't turn as hard. My lesson horse for barrels is 16.2, but he's got a huge motor unlike your boy. Whatever makes him happy!  he'll be fine for trails I'm sure. I love a bay/brown with facial marking but no socks. He's got a super cute face! I wish you luck with him lamness problems, someone more experienced should chime in soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I would suggest a chiropractor if he hasn't seen one. His looks to be out in the back or the hips, possibly leading to his soundness issues. I do not see a roach, but do see a slightly long back with weak and long coupling. Hocks and knees are tall. Needs muscling, especially along the topline. Shoulder and pasterns are both a bit upright. Neck is a good length, but ties in low. High withers (which you are quite aware of). Kind expression. Feet need attention.

Looks more TB type than QH to me.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Tryst, the pics were a bit older. His feet have since been taken care of but thank you  

I have worked closely with a chiropractor and she said said he was fine. She has done work on him however. As far as his hind end, its rather more of "one bad leg" issue that I constantly face. On his rear left we have had a strained gaskin, torn stifle, bone chip and a deep tissue injury on that hip. Can horses have cursed legs? Ha.

And yes he is more TB than QH. His sire is Flaming Jet, an own son of Jet deck which is a line riddled with a lot of TB. His TB side he is a great grandson of Seattle slew


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi - I have a question for you - I am sorry it's little off topic - may I know what saddle make / model you use on him? Does it fit him? The one in the pictures...! Because my gelding has that SAME exact build.. (he's ASB - so yeah big wither just like your boy .. I have been trying to find just a plain flap close contact saddle to fit.. yours looks like it could be Crosby? Thank you!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes it is a Crosby! I have to use a riser pad with it, but it works wonderfully. I also can ride him in a Steuben Krefeld. He goes very nice in that as well


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

DriftingShadow said:


> Yes it is a Crosby! I have to use a riser pad with it, but it works wonderfully. I also can ride him in a Steuben Krefeld. He goes very nice in that as well


 I thought so ! Looks like the Lexington model or Mark IV? How wide? Medium?? I am desperately trying to get something to fit my gelding.... his topline look just like your boy's...


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to double check on the model. I will ask my trainer. I bought it from her 10 years ago, and she herself bought it from a close friend. Its old and well used but SUPER COMFORTABLE. I love it. 

It is a medium tree. My stueben krefeld is also a medium tree and it fits him perfecty without a riser pad or anything. I think those are getting a little harder to find though


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

DriftingShadow said:


> I have to double check on the model. I will ask my trainer. I bought it from her 10 years ago, and she herself bought it from a close friend. Its old and well used but SUPER COMFORTABLE. I love it.
> 
> It is a medium tree. My stueben krefeld is also a medium tree and it fits him perfecty without a riser pad or anything. I think those are getting a little harder to find though


<---- can you please let me know also the model of the Stubben Krefeld as well as the Crosby? It's been hell to fit this horse! Krefeld is the old line handmade in Germany, but they had different models too, Siegfried was one of them  Is he 31 width on the Stubben?

Thanks a TON!


----------



## amarentharose (Oct 13, 2013)

That crosby is mine and I bought it from my trainer 8-9 years ago. I was letting her borrow it because her stuebben didn't fit very well. 

As for the model, I'm not real sure. I bought it from my trainer who bought it from hers and it's 30 years old


----------

